

The $800M Family Selling Art Degrees and False Hopes - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.forbes.com/sites/katiasavchuk/2015/08/19/black-arts-the-800-million-family-selling-art-degrees-and-false-hopes/

======
bobowzki
Very interesting. I was wondering about all the "Academy of Art" signs when I
visited SF.

